# Heat Shield



## Shift.Jemz (May 18, 2007)

The heat shield covering the exhaust headers, is this really needed there?

i'm not really WANTING to take it off just i took it off to clean it because the gaskets on my headers are practically gone so there is black blowoff(black shit) all surrounding and even hitting the valve cover.

Has anyone taken theirs out and not put it back in with no problems?

Just concerned it might melt for instance the o2 sensor wires and radiator hose just above the exhaust headers.


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

I took mine off and never put it back on. the car ran fine until my motor started running like crap. The exhaust manifold heated up and melted the oil dipstick - if I had the cover on this could have been avoided. Just some words of advice - if it's in good shape - leave it on.


----------



## SΞ-R (May 9, 2007)

Yeah It also keeps the radiator cooler


----------



## Shift.Jemz (May 18, 2007)

It didn't even melt the o2 wire? wow... Alrite i'll just leave it on 

Thanks for the help~


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

No! - the O2 wire was fine - just the handle for the oil dipstick was melted off - yaay


----------

